# H4350 anyone?? I had to post this. :)



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What I wouldn't do for some H4350 right now. You 6.5 Needmore guys are gobbling up all the supplies. My poor 6.5x284 Normas are starving for a proper diet of H4350 right now. Poor girls.


----------



## rsltid13 (Jul 27, 2016)

Scheels has had it for the last 2 weeks and a couple of the sportsmanship have had it off and on the last month. I think supply is coming back like varget did last year


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well LB,

You'd better take a quick trip to Sandy to get some


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Well LB,
> 
> You'd better take a quick trip to Sandy to get some


When I come down to do some work on my house I'm going to raid every gun store in Utah. It'll be like when the Grinch stole Christmas, except I won't feel bad in the end. Bwaaahahaha [evil laugh]


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just plan your trip down according to this map and you should find what you need.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll grab some for you on my way up. Do they let you fly that stuff?------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'll grab some for you on my way up. Do they let you fly that stuff?------SS


No:kev:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'll grab some for you on my way up. Do they let you fly that stuff?------SS


No, but....I know this one guy [cough, me, cough, cough] that raided his storage unit last year and sent 14 lbs of various powders through USPS.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

longbow said:


> No, but....I know this one guy [cough, me, cough, cough] that raided his storage unit last year and sent 14 lbs of various powders through USPS.


That wasn't powder it was cough cough, oatmeal.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

There's a LGS here that always has some in stock. But it's because they want $40+ for it. I'm not that hard up... YET.-O,-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> No, but....I know this one guy [cough, me, cough, cough] that raided his storage unit last year and sent 14 lbs of various powders through USPS.


Only 14? :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Found the other white unicorn today....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

gdog said:


> Found the other white unicorn today....


Saw some of those myself this past week, a rarity for sure. Dare I ask...what are you going to do with 3,000 large rifle primers?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gdog said:


> Found the other white unicorn today....





KineKilla said:


> Saw some of those myself this past week, a rarity for sure. Dare I ask...what are you going to do with 3,000 large rifle match primers?


I fixed it for you.

Now to answer the question, a lot of shooting.

I know that I looked at my primer supply last week and need to stock up. After the last 8 years I am about out.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It would take me a lifetime to burn through all of those. I bought 1,000 Federal non-match primers when I first started reloading. I believe I'm less than halfway through the box three years later.

I go through a lot more small rifle primers as I frequently reload for my .223


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> It would take me a lifetime to burn through all of those. I bought 1,000 Federal non-match primers when I first started reloading. I believe I'm less than halfway through the box three years later.
> 
> I go through a lot more small rifle primers as I frequently reload for my .223


Thats where I am in life. I have bought nearly enough components and my current burn rate, to last me nearly the rest of my life. I never want to be limited due to runs on components in the future.

I'd love to pick up a 8lb jug of 4350 and another of H335. I have single cans to last me long enough I do get the 8lbers. Primers, brass, bullets... I'm goooooood on.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I never want to be limited due to runs on components in the future.
> -DallanC


^^THIS^^


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Found the other white unicorn today....


WHERE? and do they have more?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are those yours??? Or in a store somewhere??? That picture makes me all twitchy :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Be honest gdog. That picture was taken about 9 years ago... no such site exists today!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Scheels as of 930am today.....

Limit 1 per customer @ $230...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Scheels...... 1 lb’ers in stock


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Supposedlly in stock everywhere now, but the only place Ive seen it is my local shop $270 for 8lbs, I dont need it that badly.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This was $29


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Supposedlly in stock everywhere now, but the only place Ive seen it is my local shop $270 for 8lbs, I dont need it that badly.


For that price you can buy it on line and pay the hazmat fee and still come out ahead.

https://www.natchezss.com/hodgdon-extreme-h4350-rifle-powder-8-lbs.html


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I did an internet order a couple weeks ago for a couple powders. Between the hazmat and shipping everything came out at $29/lb. I overbought to reduce per lb price and have 1 8lb bottle for $29/lb or $232 if anyone is want it. Located in happy valley.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you get onto Natchezess email list you can get some great deals every now and then. They will drop the hazmat fee and you will just have to pay for shipping. 

One of the mail order shops the other day dropped the hazmat fee on primers, but the kicker was you had to order $120 worth or something like that. 

Sometimes it works out better and sometimes it doesn't.


----------

